# Help Please, what to do?



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Right guys, I never thought I would ever have to be typing this 
My OH left me on friday. I'm in dire straits, I cannot survive (literally not emotionally) on my own.
I don't work as I have an illness. The only income I get is my incapacity payment of 67 a week. The most housing benefit I can get as a single with no dependants is 397 a month. I have four dogs and 3 horses!
Now the dogs, I will never rehome, I don't know how yet but I will find a way because to be perfectly honest they are all I have left and I am not becoming someone who only gets out of bed in the morning to watch richard and judy. 
The horses, I am never going to be able to keep. The trouble is none of them are resaleable, my old pony I have had forever is 30 and semi retired, needs copd and lami managing. My ex hunter mare is retired through injury and can never be ridden, she has good enough confo to be a brood but we have tried in the past extensively ourselves without luck. And last but not least I have the young lad, who is very quirky at the best of times, really landed on his feet with me and my oodles of patience and also is currently rehabilitating and undergoing veterinary treatment for an SI injury. BUT when fixed would be a fab competition prospect, although even then I am dubious about selling him, he really is the type that will end up past from pillar to post and not given another chance like he has had here. My thoughts at the moment (and have been since all this happened) is that the most responsible thing to do for all 3 will be to pts. As much as that breaks my heart, I love them all very very dearly and never in the world did I expect to find myself having to make such a tough decision. 
SO guys, I don't know, any thoughts, suggestions, comments?


----------



## Lippyx (9 June 2010)

So sorry to hear this!! My biggest fear!!

Can they not be loaned or part shared with you? Is there no one who can help you with costs? Are you renting a house or is it mortgaged?


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

I can't see that anyone would want them on loan?! 
The house is and land is rented. My ex is paying for me to stay here until the lease is up in the middle of august.


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

fumanchu said:



			i personally would PTS.

Then you will have absolutely no worries about their future.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too, and what I would type if this was someone elses post. It's a lot easier to type it than for it to be a reality though.


----------



## Pilib (9 June 2010)

Oh I am sorry to hear your news. Firstly don't rush in to anything, it's all very raw and you are in panic mode at the moment. 

Is there any way you can reduce your horse cost, cheaper livery? Perhaps getting a sharer for the quirky one, perhaps seeing if the ex-hunter could be a companion. There was someone on here looking for a hack and 2 companions and weren't getting anywhere with the rescue organisations. 


I'm not going to tell you what to do only you know what's best but take you time over it and don't rush in to anything. 

Masssibe hugs and vibes for you. X X X


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, I know from the outside those would be sensible suggestions but there is NO WAY I am going to be able to have any horses at all in any capacity! I don't have a clue how I am even going to find a place to live with the money I will have and four dogs...that alone is virtually an impossible task


----------



## Pilib (9 June 2010)

It's Tiggycat who's posted looking for companions. X


----------



## JoG (9 June 2010)

I am SO SO SO sorry, what an absolute awful situation.  Biggest hugs to you and lots of vibes to be strong and get through it 

Horsewise - I have to agree that for the first two I think to have them PTS would be best.  You would know that there last days were being so spoilt and loved and that the went out as very happy very loved horses.....

With the younger it would be a shame as there is a chance there that he can have a productive life but I agree that finding him a home would be really hard.  i personally would try and have a cut off point where if you haven't managed to get him homed/loaned then he is PTS then.

Have you thought of calling any of the horse charities for a frank discussion about what options you have to sign them over to a charity?  Maybe that's only a consideration for the youngest though?

1million% agree that you NEED your dogs, they keep you sane, they'lll always be your best friend and they will keep you busy and show you that life goes on


----------



## sychnant (9 June 2010)

What area are you in? You never know, if you are close geographically to someone on here, maybe someone can help?

It's a horrible situation and i'm so sorry. I hope you get a miracle... i can't imagine having to make this sort of decision and i do wish you all the best.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (9 June 2010)

Go to the benefits office and explain your predicament. I think now that you are on your own, and on Incapacity benefit they will help with your rent.   I think you are in a panic just now and pretty shocked that you can't think too straight. There must be more help you can get. Nobody can live on £67 per week.  Call the benefits place and see where you stand.
Really sorry you are having a tough time, you will work things out though.  Would he not help you out a bit more than he is offering?


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear this hun 

I agree that you should go to the benefits office or CAB, although you may not be able to keep the horses you might find you are entitled to more money which will ease your situation a little.


----------



## BBH (9 June 2010)

What an awful situation for you and i'm sure there would be others in the same boat but for the grace of god. I don't envy you at all.

If this was me hell would freeze over before anything happened to my dogs but I don't feel the same for my horse and in your shoes he would be PTS if I couldn't find any other option.


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

I have exhausted all avenues on the money front guys. I know it seems unbeliveable but that is the reality. I have been to CAB, DSS, local council etc...the figures I have given in the OP are the reality I'm afraid.


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Oh I'm in the Somerset area if anyone wants to hand me a miracle! lol


----------



## jack9 (9 June 2010)

fumanchu said:



			i personally would PTS.

Then you will have absolutely no worries about their future.
		
Click to expand...

i agree.

i feel so so bad for you, but its the only way to well, sleep at night quite honestly.. 


 I have been there myself - you can pm me if you want as i dont want to put it on an open board.


----------



## Alibear (9 June 2010)

Might be worth ringing the WHW or Redwings, I suspect they will tell you the best option is to PTS , but at least then you have thier backing as well as your own thoughts that it's best option. Or they just might have room or know of someone for 1 or all 3 of them.
Got to be worth a phone call.


----------



## muckingoutmum (9 June 2010)

This is a long shot...I know you said you have an illness, but are you able to, say, look after horses?  Sometimes there are jobs advertised with accom which might solve your problems.  

Another possibility might be retirement grazing which might be cheaper for you.

Having them PTS may be the responsible route, but it is pretty harrowing so think carefully first.  Plus you need to consider that there is quite a hefty cost involved by the time you have paid the vet's fees and disposal. 

What about placing an ad at your local tack shop explaining your situation and seeing if there are any good samaritan's out there who would rehome one of your horses?

Best wishes to you, it is the situation that we all dread.


----------



## canteron (9 June 2010)

Horrible situation, I feel for you.

I know that you say you can't work, but I have a feeling that if you can look after 4 dogs and 3 horses then could you do some casual work?  What is going through my mind is that if for example you could swap livery for your horse in exchange for a few hours cleaning a week or looking after their horses, that may give you enough money to get him to a saleable state??  The money involved would probably be so small it wouldn't affect your benefit rights.

 (PS cleaning can be well paid - I pay £10/hour!!).

Just a thought?


----------



## pastie2 (9 June 2010)

My thoughts are with you, it happened to me 13 years ago. This situation has just happened. Please stop thinking about PTS your horses yet, its all just too much to deal with at the moment. Nothing in life is unsermountable(sp) and given time things usually work themselves out. You are not yet in a position to calmly work things out....... breathe.....  The last thing you should be thinking at the moment is your horses. They will be fine for a few weeks, you need to get used to whats happened, and concentrate on a solution, there is always a solution, just that you cant see it yet. Nobody will see you on the streets, It just doesnt happen, you cant be kicked out of your house as everyone has a right to a roof over their head. Social Services will have to pay your rent, either that or find you other accommadation, they are not going to that when you already have a house to live in. I know just how you are feeling, but dont panick just yet. Good luck and stay calm. It wont ever look as black as it does now ever again. Keep your horses. It will be ok.


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

Or veteran horse society perhaps?


----------



## touchstone (9 June 2010)

What an awful situation for you   I do agre that pts is the best option though, definitely for the older two and if you can't find a home for the younger one, then that one too, after all it is a buyers market, we're in a recession and people are struggling to sell horses that don't have health issues sadly, so best preparing for the worst.   If you think that he is the type to end up passed from pillar to post then I would probably pts anyway, once he is sold you will just be worrying and have lost all control over his welfare.  I have already decided that if I couldn't keep my horse for any reason I would pts after seeing bad experiences others have had when selling.

First things first though is that you need to get your benefits sorted out so that you can receive what you are entitled to.  (ah sorry, just read your later post which says you've done that)

As awful as it seems at the moment you will get through it and be emotionally a stronger person.  I hope all goes as well as it can for you, good luck.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (9 June 2010)

i feel so terrible for you, what a horrible situation to be in. 

is there anyway you could find someone somewhere (i do sometimes see them advertised) who is looking for someone to help them with their horses, and in exchange they give you free livery and accommodation. you could take the younger horse with you? 

i really feel for you, i hope there is someone local on here who can help you xxx


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I have to go out and sort the horses out now but will be back this evening.


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

http://www.yardandgroom.co.uk/jobs/...et/female-au-pair-stable-hand-and-rider/12976

http://www.yardandgroom.co.uk/jobs/united-kingdom/wiltshire/groom-au-pair-mixed-duties/14548

Don't know if that's any good or not?


----------



## Rosehip (9 June 2010)

I cant imagine how you are feeling at the moment, so want to send you a hug 1st and fore most! 
I have 2 horses on a shoe string, earning £78 a week as a groom, and then some cash here and there from dog walking and riding others horses. Could you do the same?
Are you mobile enough to walk dogs for neighbours? Put an ad up in your local tack/feed shops as a skip and tuck service (putting out/bringing in/skipping out boxes or fields etc)
If your neds are on DIY already, could you maybe go to grass livery, even just cutting down on the bedding you use per week could give you the money to keep them a couple more weeks? 
I hope that you find a solution to your situation, I really do. I'll keep my fingers crossed! x


----------



## muckingoutmum (9 June 2010)

There is a web-site called "Special Equines" and you can place a free ad to try to find a home for 'special needs' ponies.  I don't know how effective it would be, but might be worth a try  www.special-equines.co.uk


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

http://equinerescuerehoming.proboards.com/index.cgi

Also try to rehome or find foster homes for all circumstances too?


----------



## 251libby (9 June 2010)

Cannot belive some of these replies. 
I am sorry that your husband left you and you feel unable to work but thats where my sympathy ends
Do the people paying your incapacity benifit know you are able to look after all these animals?????
You are obviously capable of doing some sort of paid work.
Unless your illness is something psycological of course. 
I honestly do not belive that anyone on these benifits should have this many animals. 
Have you thought about offering to turn other peoples horses out, mucking out etc in exchange for a few quid?

I cannot belive people are suggesting she go and beg to the council, they have people going in and saying they cannot feed themselves, or use any electric, heating etc. 
Why would they care if someone says they cant afford their menagery of animals. 
I work full time at an ok job and can only just about afford one horse.


----------



## touchstone (9 June 2010)

I was one of those who recommended seeking advice from the benefits agency, not to keep animals, but to support herself.   The majority of the posts have suggested putting to sleep or rehoming her horses and  it appears it was the other half who was paying for their upkeep, which why the op faces having to have them pts/rehomed now.  

I think that claiming benefits will be increasingly difficult in future anyway and get much more angry towards the wealthy mp's who rob the taxpayer for thousands.


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

251libby said:



			Cannot belive some of these replies. 
I am sorry that your husband left you and you feel unable to work but thats where my sympathy ends
Do the people paying your incapacity benifit know you are able to look after all these animals?????
You are obviously capable of doing some sort of paid work.
Unless your illness is something psycological of course. 
I honestly do not belive that anyone on these benifits should have this many animals. 
Have you thought about offering to turn other peoples horses out, mucking out etc in exchange for a few quid?

I cannot belive people are suggesting she go and beg to the council, they have people going in and saying they cannot feed themselves, or use any electric, heating etc. 
Why would they care if someone says they cant afford their menagery of animals. 
I work full time at an ok job and can only just about afford one horse.
		
Click to expand...

That is very much out of order. You do not know the OP or her circumstances. Incapacity benefit is not handed out to just anyone.


----------



## ischa (9 June 2010)

try putting on project horses they have a companion bit www.projecthorses.co.uk


----------



## *hic* (9 June 2010)

251libby said:



			Cannot belive some of these replies. 
I am sorry that your husband left you and you feel unable to work but thats where my sympathy ends
Do the people paying your incapacity benifit know you are able to look after all these animals?????
You are obviously capable of doing some sort of paid work.
Unless your illness is something psycological of course. 
I honestly do not belive that anyone on these benifits should have this many animals. 
Have you thought about offering to turn other peoples horses out, mucking out etc in exchange for a few quid?

I cannot belive people are suggesting she go and beg to the council, they have people going in and saying they cannot feed themselves, or use any electric, heating etc. 
Why would they care if someone says they cant afford their menagery of animals. 
I work full time at an ok job and can only just about afford one horse.
		
Click to expand...


*EMERGENCY*

TACT AND EMPATHY TRANSPLANT NEEDED FOR 251libby


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (9 June 2010)

251libby said:



			Cannot belive some of these replies. 
I am sorry that your husband left you and you feel unable to work but thats where my sympathy ends
Do the people paying your incapacity benifit know you are able to look after all these animals?????
You are obviously capable of doing some sort of paid work.
Unless your illness is something psycological of course. 
I honestly do not belive that anyone on these benifits should have this many animals. 
Have you thought about offering to turn other peoples horses out, mucking out etc in exchange for a few quid?

I cannot belive people are suggesting she go and beg to the council, they have people going in and saying they cannot feed themselves, or use any electric, heating etc. 
Why would they care if someone says they cant afford their menagery of animals. 
I work full time at an ok job and can only just about afford one horse.
		
Click to expand...

God how callous and horrible of you! Please get off this thread if you can't/won't say anything helpful.

OP I just want to say that, however this all works out, we are all here for you, if I was in Somerset I'd be right round to your house with cake and *hugs* !

xxx


----------



## branmash (9 June 2010)

I really do feel sorry for your sudden problem, but maybe you could get a part time job if possible because if you can look after all your animals you maybe should not get incapacity benefit unless you are incapacitated and your horses are on full livery which would cost a fortune, I hope things work out for you. If you could work you could get working tax credit (govt depending) best of luck


----------



## skychick (9 June 2010)

jemima_too said:



*emergency*

tact and empathy transplant needed for 251libby

Click to expand...

lol!!! :d :d


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

Peopl are suggesting, Libby, that the OP makes sure she is claiming those benefits to which she is legally entitled as Incapacity Benefit is set at a low level, making survival difficult with or without horses. What a shame you can't read as well as you can make hurtful and insensitive comments.


----------



## 251libby (9 June 2010)

I do admit that my post was harsh and I am sorry for that, I didn't mean it the way that it has sounded


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 June 2010)

251libby said:



			Cannot belive some of these replies. 
I am sorry that your husband left you and you feel unable to work but thats where my sympathy ends
Do the people paying your incapacity benifit know you are able to look after all these animals?????
You are obviously capable of doing some sort of paid work.
Unless your illness is something psycological of course. 
I honestly do not belive that anyone on these benifits should have this many animals. 
Have you thought about offering to turn other peoples horses out, mucking out etc in exchange for a few quid?

I cannot belive people are suggesting she go and beg to the council, they have people going in and saying they cannot feed themselves, or use any electric, heating etc. 
Why would they care if someone says they cant afford their menagery of animals. 
I work full time at an ok job and can only just about afford one horse.
		
Click to expand...

Jeeesus how caring of you.  Under normal circumstances I get fairly angry about benefit scammers BUT the OP is not a scammer, she already had her animals and now finds herself in this situation - talk about kicking someone whilst their down


----------



## *hic* (9 June 2010)

I just realised that I hadn't actually made any helpful comment to Vislak.

I am really sorry to hear what's happened and I can't really imagine how you are feeling. From the answers on here so far I suspect that the most practical and supportive will be fumanchu. I guess we both know what the outcome will probably be but she will help you with the practicalities.

There is one other suggestion I have. Someone else with a problem horse had an offer from Martlin to help out. Whether your young lad would be something she could handle I don't know but it might be worth PMing her to find out.

The only practical help I can give is that Martlin is a good bit further north than me, if you can get someone to transport say half way between Somerset and North Cambs then I could be prepared to meet them and take the horse the rest of the way, if that helps with any arrangements.

Best wishes that you can come to a suitable solution and get on with the rest of your life.


----------



## Rosehip (9 June 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Jeeesus how caring of you.  Under normal circumstances I get fairly angry about benefit scammers BUT the OP is not a scammer, she already had her animals and now finds herself in this situation - talk about kicking someone whilst their down 

Click to expand...


Would just like to add - Im Deaf, Have Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Severe depression....I cant get Incapacity Benefit, so the OP must be deserving of it!!!! I
f the OP's ex provided the finances for the horses and dogs, then obviously she is up poop creek without a paddle, hence why she is panicing and desperate!
Try and show a bit of sensitivity!!


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (9 June 2010)

Sorry posted twice!


----------



## martlin (9 June 2010)

jemima_too said:



			I just realised that I hadn't actually made any helpful comment to Vislak.

I am really sorry to hear what's happened and I can't really imagine how you are feeling. From the answers on here so far I suspect that the most practical and supportive will be fumanchu. I guess we both know what the outcome will probably be but she will help you with the practicalities.

There is one other suggestion I have. Someone else with a problem horse had an offer from Martlin to help out. Whether your young lad would be something she could handle I don't know but it might be worth PMing her to find out.

The only practical help I can give is that Martlin is a good bit further north than me, if you can get someone to transport say half way between Somerset and North Cambs then I could be prepared to meet them and take the horse the rest of the way, if that helps with any arrangements.

Best wishes that you can come to a suitable solution and get on with the rest of your life.
		
Click to expand...

I'm here, reading the thread and not knowing what to say to make the OP feel better
Happy to help on the horse front if interested at all.


----------



## ester (9 June 2010)

V, I am so sorry to hear this, what is F's current regime requirement atm? is he on box rest or in field etc? or does it not matter. It might help me come up with some options at least in the short to medium term. I don't immediately know of anyone looking for companions off the top of my head but can certainly put the word around, though part of me does think, if you cant risk having them back then pts might be the best option for the other 2 am not really sure on that one without thinking about it more tbh.  

have a ((hug)) in the very least.


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 June 2010)

251libby,I have a friend who has an auto immune condition. A lot of the time she is fine, but when she has "crisis" days she can't get out of bed.  She tried to keep working but not many employers want to take on someone who they can't rely on.  In the end she was advised to claim Incapacity Benefit.  Neither you nor I know what the OPs health problem is so please do not much such harsh, sweeping statements.
Viszlak, can't offer any help but have a hug.


----------



## alainax (9 June 2010)

My goodness what a horrible position to be in *hugs* 

Youve got pm


----------



## *hic* (9 June 2010)

martlin said:



			I'm here, reading the thread and not knowing what to say to make the OP feel better
Happy to help on the horse front if interested at all.
		
Click to expand...


I felt like that. If OP contacts you and anything can be sorted out between you my offer of transport help is very genuine.


----------



## CAYLA (9 June 2010)

251libby said:



			Cannot belive some of these replies. 
I am sorry that your husband left you and you feel unable to work but thats where my sympathy ends
Do the people paying your incapacity benifit know you are able to look after all these animals?????
You are obviously capable of doing some sort of paid work.
Unless your illness is something psycological of course. 
I honestly do not belive that anyone on these benifits should have this many animals. 
Have you thought about offering to turn other peoples horses out, mucking out etc in exchange for a few quid?

I cannot belive people are suggesting she go and beg to the council, they have people going in and saying they cannot feed themselves, or use any electric, heating etc. 
Why would they care if someone says they cant afford their menagery of animals. 
I work full time at an ok job and can only just about afford one horse.
		
Click to expand...

My OH was on incapacity benefit no so long back after spinal surgery and we have 9 dogs and at the time 2 horses.....should I have gotten rid of my animals because my OH was on incapacity, on should he have refused benefit because we had so many animals??? and I was still working....as this will be the exact same predicament Vizslak would have been in, she now finds herself on her OWN without the support of her OH, how do you know her OH did not do all of the caring she could not, like cleaning horses? my OH still walked our dogs when he was recovering! as advised by the physio, but was under strict instruction to go at his own pace and rest and refrain from WORK, could he have rested when he felt like it at work? I think not! 
I did all the back breaking stuff when OH was bad, there is nothing back breaking about dealing with dogs! but horses still needed a fair bit of back breaking work, hence why Vizzy is prioritising them as first to go as she no doubt realised SHE COULD NOT COPE with their care on her own.
Seriously your comments where well OTT, im glad u realised it too


----------



## martlin (9 June 2010)

jemima_too said:



			I felt like that. If OP contacts you and anything can be sorted out between you my offer of transport help is very genuine.
		
Click to expand...

That's great as transport is one thing I cannot offer at the moment.


----------



## pedilia (9 June 2010)

What an awful situation to be in, none of us know what is round the corner so i don't think anyone is in a position to judge. I count my blessings every single day.

I have no practical advice, other than I totally understand if you decided to PTS. I own four horses and three have resale value, apart from my semi-retired TB, if I could no longer care for him I would have him PTS.

I hope you find a way to sort things out.


----------



## brighteyes (9 June 2010)

Ok, it looks pretty **** today but a week or so might see things have changed massively, so don't be hasty and start having horses pts and so on.  If you can manage a few hours (physically and within the benefits allowance) could you manage to do a horse job which includes the keep of one of yours?  Martlin has offered to be a safety net and I am sure someone may have 'breathing space room a small' one if push comes to shove.  I'm too far north to be of any help but would have had just such a space in an emergency. 

So sorry you find yourself in this predicament and I hope you soon get your wits and a plan together.

I'm afraid I'd sell my body on the streets sooner than sell any of mine...


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Errr I don't know what to say really. I have had several Pm's regarding possible for solutions for the young lad, thank you all, please don't think me rude if I take my time to reply, fortunately the ONE thing I do have on my side at the moment is I have some time and nothing needs to be too immediate. I would like to take some time to work offers etc out in my head and make sure I really am doing the right thing. As I'm sure you realise, right now, I'm not sure how well equipped I am emotionally to do that! 

In regards to the post from libby. Thank you for your apology libby. Others have already put across my situation well in my defence I think but I would like to add that I have SLE, a serious autoimmune condition. When I met my OH I was in a very high paid job and able to support myself. Since ceasing work my OH has supported me and the animals entirely and that has included doing the horses and walking the dogs on days when I was unable to through ill health. Please believe me when I say, I'm no scrounger, nothing makes me angrier and if I could go back to work then I would not be in this prediciment, with a few cuts here and there I could more than afford to keep all my animals without problem, nothing right now would make me happier than for someone to give me a magic pill and make me well again so that I could do that.


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 June 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			251libby,I have a friend who has an auto immune condition. A lot of the time she is fine, but when she has "crisis" days she can't get out of bed.  She tried to keep working but not many employers want to take on someone who they can't rely on.  In the end she was advised to claim Incapacity Benefit.  Neither you nor I know what the OPs health problem is so please do not much such harsh, sweeping statements.
Viszlak, can't offer any help but have a hug.
		
Click to expand...

I see you say you suffer from SLE Viszlak, that is the condition my friend has so I totally understand your situation.  As I have already said people should not judge when they don't know the facts.


----------



## *hic* (9 June 2010)

Martlin, I believe, is in North Lincolnshire.


----------



## martlin (9 June 2010)

fumanchu said:



			where are you martlin?

i'm just a stones throw from the OP....

I'm on the case for some accomodation for her as we speak....
		
Click to expand...

South Lincolnshire - Sleaford area
J_T - you nearly got it right


----------



## JenHunt (9 June 2010)

Vislak, I can't imagine what you're going through. I couldn't cope emotionally if OH left me, nevermind physically! If I was able to help out in any way possible I would. Unfortunately I don't have room for any other horses, and I'm a very long way from Somerset.

BUT, I can see that you are trying to do the right thing for your horses, your dogs and indeed for yourself. It's so good to see that people are out there already doing what they can to help you. I think you, and they, deserve a whopping great round of applause.  

((hugs))


----------



## Luci07 (9 June 2010)

Just to add to the sorries on the board... what an awful thing to go through - and no one has actually gone near the fact that your OH has left. Regardless of whether you knew this was coming/wanted him gone/etc etc, actually splitting up is just awful on top of everything.

I am in Surrey so not much help unless you needed help with transport in this area!. Just another thought to get help with your dogs - would the cinnamon trust be able to help you with walks? they are a charity that walks dogs for elderly/ill people who are unable to do so. Agree that ringing a horse welfare charity like Redwings/Blue cross/Veteran is a good idea - they might be able to help or at least help you make up your mind. Sounds like you might have got your youngster sorted out. Good luck, I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through so I hope the support this board is giving you is helping a bit.


----------



## Angua2 (9 June 2010)

fumanchu said:



			i personally would PTS.

Then you will have absolutely no worries about their future.
		
Click to expand...


Have to say I agree with this!  However, you do have one saleable/loanable one once fixed. Reducing to one will help your situation, and if you loan you will still be able to have a horse when your situation eventually resolves.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 June 2010)

Sorry to hear this Vislak, I cannot offer anything useful apart from huge vibes, I have been somehwhere near where you are now and please believe, everything will be ok in the end. x


----------



## Cliqmo (9 June 2010)

I can't think of any miracle solutions at the moment but please don't make any big decisions whilst everything is so raw and chaotic.

If you can think of any ways in which I might be able to help please let me know

Very best wishes at this stressful and traumatic time, let me know if you want to chat

Ali x x


----------



## Archiesmummy (9 June 2010)

I send you my sincere best wishes and hope with a little bit of time and reflection and help from others your situation will pan out and have a satisfactory outcome. 

I am so sorry to hear about your problems x

Best wishes and a cyber hug (((())))) x


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Thanks everyone, I can't believe what a few kind words can do. They really do help and are much appreciated. x


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

That would be fab if you could, the dogs may be a f*** up, they usually are in these situations but you never know! Thank you so much for trying for me, I'm very touched by the support from here.


----------



## tiggycat (9 June 2010)

251libby said:



			Cannot belive some of these replies. 
I am sorry that your husband left you and you feel unable to work but thats where my sympathy ends
Do the people paying your incapacity benifit know you are able to look after all these animals?????
You are obviously capable of doing some sort of paid work.
Unless your illness is something psycological of course. 
I honestly do not belive that anyone on these benifits should have this many animals. 
Have you thought about offering to turn other peoples horses out, mucking out etc in exchange for a few quid?

I cannot belive people are suggesting she go and beg to the council, they have people going in and saying they cannot feed themselves, or use any electric, heating etc. 
Why would they care if someone says they cant afford their menagery of animals. 
I work full time at an ok job and can only just about afford one horse.
		
Click to expand...

You are seriously out of line there? Who the hell made you judge, jury and executioner???? 
No one has said that she should claim money to pay for the animals and actually if she loses the house in August she is legally entitled to be housed in temp housing by the council until they find her a suitable property. Even if she wasnt working her partner was with her and that is obviously how they supported themselves and the animals, not that it is any business of yours or ours for that matter.

Anyway, the goverment lays out a certain amount that is the minimum you can live on OP and also the new law for paying housing benefit is called local area housing, under that if you are single and have no dependants they deem you as only needing a one bed property. So what you need to do is register with the local council, they will prioritise you due to illness and potential homelessness.
Good luck sweetie. X


----------



## appylass (9 June 2010)

Vizslak, I can't imagine how shattered you must be feeling. I don't think I can offer anything of any help really but just wanted to say how heart warming it is to see the great kindness offered by other forum members. I'm sure things will look a lot better for you in a week or two. I wish you all the very best for the future.


----------



## Weezy (9 June 2010)

Gosh, at times like theses it shows how wonderful HHO can be 

Vizslak, I cannot imagine what you are going through right now, but have a hug from me   If it was my decision and predicament I would have the older 2 PTS and try and rehome the youngster, blunt but there you go, that would be my course of action.

I wish you tons of luck and hope the magic wands that appear to be being waved work in your favour  xxx


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 June 2010)

Best of luck to you. but if the worse comes to the worst, have the 2 old ones pts, I've got a couple of spare stables, could take the youngster on for you till you got sorted out. I live in Bedfordshire but that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Queenbee87 (9 June 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about this but posts like this restore your faith in people- nice to know there are so many people out there!

Hope one of the (many) suggestions you've had turns out to be viable.

I'm probably a bit far away (and lacking in land etc) to help but I'll send you a PM if I miraculously win the lottery tonight!

*hugs*


----------



## JenJ (9 June 2010)

Sorry, I've got nothing useful to add, but wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you x


----------



## alainax (9 June 2010)

I did offer rehoming via pm, unfortunatley im in a different country, and it may not be ideal. 

 But id just like to add its so wonderfull to see so many people rallying together to offer support, from rehoming to kind words. Just shows how loving people can be


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

It is really lovely, I am honestly extremely greatful to be a member of this forum today (and have a high enough post count that you didnt all think I was a troll ) all your kind words alone have made me feel that little bit stronger, in my current circumstance that is worth as much as anything. x


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Yep I drive and have a car..... likely to be replaced with a much smaller far less flashy and more economical car very soon!


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

Micras are a pretty good bet on the small, economical scale, although they are not in the lowest tax bracket. Toyota Aygo's are in the lowest road tax bracket, and I seem to recall Top Gear quite liked them!

ETA I'm not being nosey, but what you used to do - is it something you could do freelance? That way you could work around the bad days. Sorry if that's a totally stupid idea!


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

I think I may end up with a vw of some description given that, well I just will because of my ex. I'm sure he will sort that at least. It doesn't need to be teeny tiny to be downgrading from my current ridiculously large fuel guzzling range rover! The new golfs are entirely tax free I believe.


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

fumanchu said:



			ok....what you doing saturday around 4pm?
		
Click to expand...

nothing I don't think


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 June 2010)

Oh Yuk!! I love my old Range Rover, my 4 dogs front and back 5 bags horsefeed on back seat, bags of carrots, birdseed and she can tow! Never mind the weekly shop.


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

johnrobert said:



			Oh Yuk!! I love my old Range Rover, my 4 dogs front and back 5 bags horsefeed on back seat, bags of carrots, birdseed and she can tow! Never mind the weekly shop.

Click to expand...

I actually hate mine anyway, despite being good for feed/hay/dogs/shopping it is very unreliable. Its a new one though, I think the older type are mechanically alot sounder!


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

johnrobert said:



			Oh Yuk!! I love my old Range Rover, my 4 dogs front and back 5 bags horsefeed on back seat, bags of carrots, birdseed and she can tow! Never mind the weekly shop.

Click to expand...

Yes, but those of us in eeny weeny cars can go whiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing round the bends and leave all those clunky old 4x4s in a cloud of dust Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 June 2010)

Yes but mine has go up a 4-1 hill, and she's 16 years old, my OH looks after her and she's called Ruby and the 1 before was Fiona and before that Ethel and before that Big Bertha and the series 1 Land Rover was Mathilda. Must admit I don't like the new ones and a small WhiZZZZZ car wouldn't make it into my field or out of it.


----------



## tiggycat (9 June 2010)

I loved my freelander, but I can go round the lanes alot quicker in the fiesta zetec, although it is hard to fit 3 dogs and everything else in!
See V, a bit of a giggle and lots of cyber hugging makes things seem much better and you seem to be doing something Saturday now too!


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

indeed...AND...I just ate a WHOLE packet of crisps...my first food since friday!


----------



## Mrs B (9 June 2010)

That's a very good sign!! At times like these carbs rule (ooops! typed 'crabs' the first time )

I wish I lived closer and could help with the gs...


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

Good good

Keep thinking of the whiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing


----------



## ester (9 June 2010)

*rapidly passes V more crisps*

chocolate?


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

spud I am giggling, you crack me up! 
Don't you start on me too ester, I have no choccy in the house


----------



## ester (9 June 2010)

I'll come over and we will go shopping  you can test the whizzzzzzzzzzing in my little (now functional  car)  choc is a must..... though actually right now I can only offer you a penguin............  sorry am rubbish!


----------



## Mollymillymoo (9 June 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that, it must be a heart wrenching situation. I can't imagine what you're going through.

But like a few others have said - if you can care for 4 dogs and 3 horses surely you are capable of working part time? I know they take a lot of energy out of you so surely you could manage a job? Desk jobs would pay enough to get you out of this sticky situation and they're a damn sight easier than mucking out/going on long walks/poo picking/riding!

I hate to be all right wing on you but I work a horrible long day, get shouted at, have to live on 5 hours sleep and have 1/3 of my wages taken for taxes which is all well and good - but people who live off benefits who might actually be able to work does make me feel slightly put out about the nature of society today.

I'm sure you're not one of these people but I would say rather than having your pets put to sleep I would have a look round for any jobs I could do to prevent it having to happen. 

Good luck with your situation - I hope you work something out and start feeling better soon. x


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

fumanchu said:



			good...fancy a BBQ?...there is one up here if you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

lovely thank you!


----------



## Fii (9 June 2010)

This has got to be THE worst nightmare for you, i am sorry you have been put in this position.
 If you rent your house and land, would it be possible to get a lodger or two, and maybe have some livery horses in, or rent some grass keep out, DIY??
 Also if you have the land, you could have car boot sales on it once a month, or something along those lines. I watched something about it on telly. and they raked it in with the car boot thing!!
 Anyway have a hug, and have a think before you make any big decisions, you might suprise yourself with what you come up with.


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

Mollymillymoo, if you read the whole thread you will see why that is not a viable option.


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

ester said:



			I'll come over and we will go shopping  you can test the whizzzzzzzzzzing in my little (now functional  car)  choc is a must..... though actually right now I can only offer you a penguin............  sorry am rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

a measley penguin?!  good god woman, how desperate do you think I am?!


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 June 2010)

Car boots you have to get planning permission for and only allowed 14 if parish council agrees. If you own the land a livery could make sense sort of. Still love my Range Rover


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

It's ok spud, people are entiteled to their opinion, I am actually considering some part time work with a very kindly employer that wont sack me for being ill, I'm waiting for a call from her. My specialist will officially flog me very hard with something very sharp and pointy but if I can do it then I will right now.


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

You can do it hun. Gundog owners have vast reserves of inner resiliance, we need it to get through all the naughtiness ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))


----------



## martlin (9 June 2010)

Vizslak said:



			It's ok spud, people are entiteled to their opinion, I am actually considering some part time work with a very kindly employer that wont sack me for being ill, I'm waiting for a call from her. My specialist will officially flog me very hard with something very sharp and pointy but if I can do it then I will right now.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are doing really well here, actually - you have only attracted 2 benefit bashers
It must be ''empathy day'' on HHO or summit
Do let me know if I can help in any way!


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 June 2010)

Anyway it's your OH lose not yours and you sound like a strong character and no doubt after the crisps, your brain will slip into gear and you will work a way thru your problems. that I have no doubt about and Best of Luck


----------



## Spudlet (9 June 2010)

Everything looks twenty times worse on an empty stomach


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

LOL martlin, yes it is to be expected.
I certainly could never look after all the animals without help, although the nature of the condition means that most days I can if i strike while the irons hot and do it when I am feeling ok or not too bad. The difficulty is applying that to a job when you have to be in at a certain time or at least be able to guarantee to work the next day either am or pm....I can't do that, I don't know which part of the day I will be well, what time I will be able to get up, what time I may need to go back to bed, what time a horrendous migraine may start, when I will be able to stand up or sit down even and for how long. I understand the naivety of someone that doesn't suffer with it. When I'm ok I seem 100% normal and feel almost normal too. Its a tricky thing for an outsider to understand I know.


----------



## MrsMozart (9 June 2010)

Oh &*!£*&^?%£!!! So sorry to hear of this hun. No idea whether it was expected or a bolt out of the blue, either way, it's pants . Have a huge hug and an extra large hot choccy (served up in smaller mugs ).

I have no fields or stables, etc. at the moment so cannot offer you anything much in the way of usefulness, but if I can be of any help at all as and when moves take place, please shout! I enjoy driving and will happily load Hugh the Trailer and Doris the Disco, distance is no object.

I know what you've said about work - if you are able to think of something that you can do and need a website, I'll give you a site (domain and hosting) and build it for you if that would help? I'll pm you my email and mobile


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

johnrobert said:



			Anyway it's your OH lose not yours and you sound like a strong character and no doubt after the crisps, your brain will slip into gear and you will work a way thru your problems. that I have no doubt about and Best of Luck

Click to expand...

Haha you are right, how dare he leave me! Like he could ever get anyone better


----------



## tiggycat (9 June 2010)

God some people either jump in without reading the whole thread or just assume things!
Dont you think that if she was capable of going to work and preserving the things she loves she would? 
Dont you also think that now is not the time to be having a go! Just let her get herself together emotionally, time will tell.
She may well of worked most of her life and I am pretty damn sure she doesnt ask to be ill!


----------



## Fii (9 June 2010)

johnrobert said:



			Car boots you have to get planning permission for and only allowed 14 if parish council agrees. If you own the land a livery could make sense sort of. Still love my Range Rover

Click to expand...

 Well thats more than one a month, even with my bad maths
 I was trying to get the op to think past what seem to be insamountable (sp) problems at the moment, sometimes one idea leads to more practicle ones


----------



## tiggycat (9 June 2010)

Oh and V, not prying but if you are on the higher rate of dla then you can opt for a car rather than the cash each month.


----------



## MrsElle (9 June 2010)

Unfortunately I don't live close enough to offer a solution with the horses or your housing situation but am sending you huge {{{{{{hugs}}}}}

I am sure that the good folks of HHO will sort you out in no time


----------



## Ravenwood (9 June 2010)

Oh dogs balls Vizlak   It happened to me in October, OH of 20 yrs left.

I know exactly how you are feeling and what you are going through and what will hit you in the next 6 months I afraid 

I am lucky that I can work and have a reasonably paid job, but to support a house, two kids and far too many animals - is bloody soul destroying at times 

I am 6 months further on down the line from you right now so I can say, don't panic just yet, its amazing how things seem to work out especially with all the help from the HHO'ers - they really helped me when the chips were down.

I also went to CAB but found them totally useless, I had managed to research more information myself - but a free one hour interview with a solicitor really put my mind at ease.

Please, please PM me if you need to let off steam, offload etc.  We are not that far from each other and a good blast on the moor with dogs makes the whole world seem a better place - well, for an hour or two at least!  

You have got a rough few months coming up ahead - I am always here, particularly late at night, when most normal people have gone to bed!


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Oh &*!£*&^?%£!!! So sorry to hear of this hun. No idea whether it was expected or a bolt out of the blue, either way, it's pants . Have a huge hug and an extra large hot choccy (served up in smaller mugs ).

I have no fields or stables, etc. at the moment so cannot offer you anything much in the way of usefulness, but if I can be of any help at all as and when moves take place, please shout! I enjoy driving and will happily load Hugh the Trailer and Doris the Disco, distance is no object.

I know what you've said about work - if you are able to think of something that you can do and need a website, I'll give you a site (domain and hosting) and build it for you if that would help? I'll pm you my email and mobile 

Click to expand...

Mrs M that is a really lovely offer thanks. It would be fab if I could come up with something to take you up on that. Will try and get brain further in gear, there are a few things I was considering loosely before all this happened (because I'm not a scrounger and wanted to keep my mind active and contribute to the household more) Thank you. x


----------



## MrsElle (9 June 2010)

Just to add, V, have you thought of setting up an online pet store?  I did it for a while on ebay and it earned me some money before I went and got a 'proper' job!  There are a couple of sites you can order cheap stock from, if you are interested pm me and I will give them to you


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 June 2010)

Only once a month car boots, round here they were every weekend, till the council stopped them.


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Thanks RW, I think a pack walk may be in order soon  OH WHEN TILLY AND ELLIE COME OUT OF BLOOMIN SEASON!! They don't half pick their moments my dogs, I would have taken them away to a holiday let or something this week for a few days break (they need it as much as me) but oh no, they have to come in season!


----------



## Fii (9 June 2010)

Baaa councils hate to see anyone making money, when they arent getting a look in


----------



## pastie2 (9 June 2010)

I am glad that for the moment you have got your sense of humour back! We do all need people even if they are cyber. You seem to have some very good friends on this forum that are able to help you, and those who also want to help you. I dont know if you read my previous post, but I said that you would never be in a darker place than when you first posted. Please give yourself time before you make any drastic decisions about your horses. Every day situations change, its bad enough now without the thought of putting your horses down. Dont knee jerk!!!!!


----------



## Mrs B (9 June 2010)

Just had a thought, V.

Your punctuation, grammar and spelling are very good, so how about doing some proof-reading from home? 

I know there's usually an ad in the Big Issue for this and you could do it in your own time on the pooter to suit you as and when you felt up to it.

Will keep my thinking cap on... xx


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Yes its good to talk, I have felt very touched by support from friends on here, RL friends and also by the kindness of complete strangers on here. I feel a little stronger this evening and hope it lasts more than just a few hours. I was in an ok place yesterday, felt I was on the up a tad and then was crippled in the evening with intollerable hip pain that had me blubbing like a baby and very down in the dumps again.


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			Just had a thought, V.

Your punctuation, grammar and spelling are very good, so how about doing some proof-reading from home? 

I know there's usually an ad in the Big Issue for this and you could do it in your own time on the pooter to suit you as and when you felt up to it.

Will keep my thinking cap on... xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that actually has been one of my other plans. I really enjoy reading and writing and would like to be able to find something I could do from home. I only last week was hatching a plan to try and get some proof reading work.


----------



## A1fie (9 June 2010)

I just wanted to send you a hug too.  I'm too far away to be of any practical help unless you ever need a weekend break in Brighton - dogs are welcome as well.  

It's lovely to see the offers of help and support.  I would also say that there are far worse options than to PTS and if you can't keep them then at least you would have peace of mind and know that they will not suffer.  I PTS a 10year old a month ago, my first horse - it broke my heart but I believe that it was the kindest thing I could do for him. 

Chin up and keep buggering on.  Please feel free to PM anytime.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (9 June 2010)

O ginger nutter I am so sorry to hear this - hugs and stuff (I have LOTS of ice cream available). I am too far away to help with practical stuff but if you need some one to run ideas past re earning some cash PM me - in fact you can PM me anytime to whinge, moan etc etc Probelm solving is what I do best.

Don't listen to Spudlet and her whizzing.............

Like I say anything I can do just shout!!


----------



## trojanpony (9 June 2010)

I made a bit of money with these www.aqa.63336.com when I was struggling once.
You can work from home, on computer, whatever hours you like. Probably struggle to beat minimum wage, but even that sounds a lot better than £67 week. Good luck with it all and best wishes.


----------



## Mrs B (9 June 2010)

Also, what's your area of work? There are so many people making their own web sites now, but their writing skills are dire! Could you find a way to market yourself to turn people's waffle about their company and abilities into punchy paragraphs for the www?

Maybe if you start by offering this in the area you are familiar with, you'll see what's possible in other markets and topics?

I appreciate this will take a while to research and set up, but if you could start with the proof reading....

And you probably know of them, but a brilliant way to set up a free, hosted blogging and website for yourself is www.wordpress.com

I am a COMPLETE IT numpty and have two running at once!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (9 June 2010)

O V the other site worth looking at in case you don't already is www.moneysavingexpert.com it has lots of hints and tips on how to save money on things like mobiles, bills, credit cards, insurance etc etc 

I am sure we can all make contributions to a money saving thread for you!! 

I also have lots of bits and pieces like a spare microwave etc etc let me know if they can be of any use and I can arrange to get them to you some how if they would be useful for you.


----------



## Honey08 (9 June 2010)

Poor you.xxx

What area are you in?  someone may have a spare field or something nearby.  May give you some time...

If you did have the older two pts, could you perhaps get a live-in position as a groom?  You can quite often take a horse and dogs....


----------



## reindeerlover (9 June 2010)

Oh dear, you poor thing! I really feel for you, not sure if my sympathy is much help or a bit annoying but take it if you like . I hope you don't have to pts your oldies but if you do try to keep smiling. They won't be suffering and they don't think about things the same way as us.

Onto money making schemes! If you are any good as a photographer why not look into freelance equine photography stuff? Even if it's RC shows and stuff where "real" photographers don't go as there aren't enough people? All the posh sites are very bloomin expensive and it would be nice to buy lots of pics from a local show.... Or how about a lodger? Maybe one who also has a horse and you could share some of the duties as and when you feel up to it? 

I have jaffa cakes and cups of tea for everyone but not much else I'm afraid as am dieting


----------



## Vizslak (9 June 2010)

Gosh can you lot read my mind or something! The ex, or '******' as he shall from here on be known, bought me a fairly decent digital SLR for my birthday this year, photos was another maybe on my list.


----------



## JenHunt (9 June 2010)

see.... there's all sorts that you could be up to!  

I like the idea of finding someone who can share your rent and livery and help out when you're not feeling too great. Obviously, finding the right person would be tough, but probably worth it!

Ps. I'm very jealous of the digital SLR.... OH won't buy us one, as he feels we can't justify it. Says him who downloaded 450 pics from our last holiday (1 week in the UK, including 2 friends weddings)!


----------



## itsme123 (9 June 2010)

I can't offer practical support as I'm too far away, but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you, and that I hope this works itself out, somehow. You've had some lovely kind offers and ideas and its times like this that I love this place 

Huge hugs, bars of choccie and plenty of wine xxx


----------



## Chestnuttymare (9 June 2010)

wow. posted on this on page 1 and now you have loads of replies, offers of help, ideas for making money, invites to bbq's etc. What a great site this can be when the chips are down.
I am too far away to do anything with gee gees etc but can i be the first to offer the use of a pretty sturdy garlic crusher for the ratbags gonads. Maybe he should suffer a bit now.   I will even offer to do the crushing.
I know a bit how you are feeling as i had a health situation where I thought I couldn't keep my donks. One being my sons 25 year old pony and the other my 'special needs' 20 year old tb. (wee pony has since died with cancer). I was in a right state. I was worried about being in a wheelchair and also the horrible prospect of not being able to keep my 2 much loved horses. Anyway, people came through for me and really went beyond the call of duty.
I still have my girly and i have managed to stay upright  I also believe that if i didn't have me horses and my dog, i would have been in a hell of a worse state than I am now. They give you something to get up for and you know that they have to be cared for. Far better than sitting at home wallowing in self pity!
Things have a way of working out is what i am trying to say.

Of course there has to be the people who have to kick you when you are down, some people have no compassion and just have to be nasty, it maybe gives them some kind of kick or makes them feel superior.  They should just be grateful that they are in good health, you never know what's round the corner though. So perhaps some people should think before they open their trap.
Nobody knows the full extent of your situation and you certainly don't need to justify yourself to them.


----------



## MochaDun (9 June 2010)

Vizslak, sorry to hear about all of this.  You will need time to think about any possible work type options from home which don't impact any further on your health and you may due to your condition not want to touch this idea with a barge pole (as it's a bit coals to Newcastle really!) but could you approach the Lupus charities or such things to see if (if you have access to a computer or broadband somehow) you could write articles, etc for either their websites or magazines if they produce such things? Obviously I don't know what your job was previously but I find lots of people have hidden and excellent writing skills especially when about something they know. I know charities tend to appreciate voluntary offers of help rather than paid but you never know. A colleague's wife had utterly crippling ME for years but from her experiences and other ME sufferers she got to know she wrote a book about it and what worked for her in terms of treatment and looking after her own health through diet, etc, and it has generated a small amount of income for her - the only downside being that occasionally she over does it with the interest her website and book generated and it impacts on her health...

I hope the days get a bit better for you as they pass at the moment and that some of the offers on here can help resolve some of the problems you are faced with so your health doesn't suffer further.  Like someone else said none of us know how quickly circumstances can change so could happen to any of us.  Best of luck and thinking of you.


----------



## CAYLA (10 June 2010)

Im so happy there are a few thoughts wizzing around in your head to keep u a little more occupied than worrying, it's still sh!t as hell what u are going through and I really hope you can sort something/anything out that will help you and your animals, don't forget for anything doggy related give me a shout im **** with the horsey stuff


----------



## Elsbells (10 June 2010)

So sorry to read about your situation vizslak and I wish you well.

Fingers crossed, there will be several other options on the table before morning. And after reading all of this thread, it certainly seems that you do not have to go through this all on your own.

No doubt, your feeling a bit more hopeful now.

Good luck!!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (10 June 2010)

Right - first of -P im glad u managed the WHOLE packet of crisps!!

Secondly - im FUMING about what some people have written on here!

I know the OP personally - she is one of the kindest, most genuine people you could ever meet and dosent deserve the poop life has thrown at her this week.
IF, she could work, she flipping well would - and i cant believe people really think the OP would have her horses PTS if she could just jolly off and get a job as easy as that.

I told the op to go to CAB as soon as this happened - the figures quoted are the facts.

As for the snotty person that commented on 'her wages getting taxed' GET A GRIP - so do mine, my parents, my other half etc and im more that happy that the OP gets some of that - a genuine person finally getting some help and you resent that because she has horses and dogs??


----------



## Galupy (10 June 2010)

JenJ said:



			Sorry, I've got nothing useful to add, but wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you x
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this Vizslak.  I also have an auto-immune condition that was very uncontrolled for a few years.  I feel so bad for you going through all this while dealing with that too.  I'm far away but happy to help any way I can ... please just let me know.


----------



## siennamum (10 June 2010)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			Right - first of -P im glad u managed the WHOLE packet of crisps!!

Secondly - im FUMING about what some people have written on here!

I know the OP personally - she is one of the kindest, most genuine people you could ever meet and dosent deserve the poop life has thrown at her this week.
IF, she could work, she flipping well would - and i cant believe people really think the OP would have her horses PTS if she could just jolly off and get a job as easy as that.

I told the op to go to CAB as soon as this happened - the figures quoted are the facts.

As for the snotty person that commented on 'her wages getting taxed' GET A GRIP - so do mine, my parents, my other half etc and im more that happy that the OP gets some of that - a genuine person finally getting some help and you resent that because she has horses and dogs??
		
Click to expand...

Ditto to this. I feel terrible for you V, not sure what practical help I can be, but I am local so happy to pitch in.


----------



## Spudlet (10 June 2010)

V, my little sister is a photography student, if you like I can speak to her and see if she can reccomend any books or websites for tips on good action shots (although you may already be an expert photographer, in which case please ignore me!)


----------



## paisley (10 June 2010)

You have my full sympathy for a truly miserable situation to be in. I think the fact that you are prepared to have animals you have owned for many years PTS rather than trying to keep them with very little income should indicate how serious your sitution is. I found it hard enough when I was extremely ill and then lost my home and job (as my then employer very thoughtfully sacked me due to my illness) and I didn't have any animals to think of. I can only say that things really do work out , even when it seems totally poo. In regards about working from home- have you thought about being an .............................animal communicator!  It seems to pay well, and involves minimal effort ! *runs at top speed away from the HHO who believe in it*


----------



## Goya (10 June 2010)

sending hugs to you. I can't imagine what you are going through, it puts my problems into perspective.
I totally agree that you need your dogs. When I had a really horrid time 4 years ago, it was my dogs who helped me through, silly though it seems. They are always there for you.
I really don't know what to advise re the horses, I just wanted to know you have support for whatever decision you come to.


----------



## Kenzo (10 June 2010)

So sorry to hear this huge (((hugs))) I hope you get sorted out what ever option you choose, so nice to see how many great people on HHO that are willing to help you. 

Hope everything turns out as well as it can do.


----------



## Kat (10 June 2010)

Vislack, I'm sorry I haven't read the whole thread yet so I hope I'm not repeating things. 

Firstly I'm really sorry to hear of your situation it is awful. 

On a practical note, please contact the Blue Cross about all of your animals if you haven't done already. They can help with vetinary care etc for people on benefits. They may also be able to help rehoming the horses if that is what you want. They run a loan scheme where they retain ownership. 

Personally I think if you can it would be worth hanging on to the youngster and selling him when he is right, if you can get free livery in exchange for helping out then it could be a really good thing for your mental well being and for his future. I wouldn't put him to sleep if there is a prospect of finding an understanding home, again the charities may be able to help you with this. Your circumstances are part of their remit so please do not feel guilty about approaching them. 

Sadly I wonder whether PTS may be the best option for the older two, although you may be lucky enough to find them good homes as companions or you may find that one of the charities can take them. 

Also on a practical note, is the home you live in your own? Could you get a lodger to help financially and to provide some company? It would be well worth considering as you can earn over £4k from this tax free and as it isn't work I suspect it may not affect your benefits (though you would have to check). 

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Kat (10 June 2010)

Just read some more of the thread and noticed the comments about photography. 

If you are a decent photographer with a DSLR you can sell your images for use by publishers etc. There is a brilliant thread explaining all about it on the MSE forum. 

I would highly recommend visiting www.moneysavingexpert.com for help with all things financial it is an amazing site (that is not for profit and independant). 

There is advice on everything from making sure you have claimed all the benefits you are entitled to, to reducing your outgoings, making extra money, saving money of food and household goods, absolutely the works. There is even a board just for money saving relating to animals. I use the forum on there too and it is incredibly supportive. Dare I say it, in such a wonderful thread, but maybe even more supportive than HHO!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (10 June 2010)

I am so sorry to hear you are having such a sh*t time at the moment Vislack but then I am also warmed by the help and support you are receiving from everyone (with the odd exception  )

Although I can't offer any practical help I would like to send hugs and best wishes for the future. You seem to be a lot stronger than you think you are so I'm sure you will come out the other side sooner rather than later


----------



## Kat (10 June 2010)

Here is the link to the thread about selling photos

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=576153

This site is supposed to be good for selling pictures, amongst other things the images on the front of the OS maps are bought via this site!!!

http://www.alamy.com/default.asp


----------



## Mollymillymoo (10 June 2010)

Excuse me guys - it's an open forum and I was expressing my view on the situation. I hsaven't read through the whole thread - I don't know why the OP gets benefits/what is wrong with her and it is none of my business. I never said she wasn't genuine or lovely! I'm sure she is! And Clearly I know that everyone gets taxed - honestly!

However, I do think that people capable of doing the amount of work physical needed to care for the number of animals this lady has should be able to do some sort of work (shift work/part time office work/work on a yard?). If I was her I would do anything possible to keep my babies and not have them put down. Clearly others have a very different outlook on life. I really hope you can work something out Vislack, and I am very sorry for your situation as I said - I can't imagine what you're going through. 

Good luck x


----------



## Honey Bee♥ (10 June 2010)

why dont you give them to a rescue center? that way you know they will be loved and get the care that they need?


----------



## *hic* (10 June 2010)

Mollymillymoo said:



			Excuse me guys - it's an open forum and I was expressing my view on the situation. I hsaven't read through the whole thread - I don't know why the OP gets benefits/what is wrong with her and it is none of my business. I never said she wasn't genuine or lovely! I'm sure she is! And Clearly I know that everyone gets taxed - honestly!

However, I do think that people capable of doing the amount of work physical needed to care for the number of animals this lady has should be able to do some sort of work (shift work/part time office work/work on a yard?). If I was her I would do anything possible to keep my babies and not have them put down. Clearly others have a very different outlook on life. I really hope you can work something out Vislack, and I am very sorry for your situation as I said - I can't imagine what you're going through. 

Good luck x
		
Click to expand...

But had you read the whole thread you'd have seen who cares (cared) for the OP's horses and dogs!


----------



## Spudlet (10 June 2010)

Millymollymoo, please do not underestimate the heartache this decision is causing the OP. I am absolutely positive that this measure is being taken as a last resort. Your comments imply that in your opinion the OP is behaving heartlessly - I believe that your lack of empathy shows a much greater level of heartlessness, frankly; 'babies' or not.

Yes, you have the right to post whatever you like - and you have the right to be shot down in flames for it.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (10 June 2010)

I'm afraid that I can't offer any helpful advice or solutions, but would just like to add my voice to the huge number of people on here that want to offer you their support.  You sound like a very practical person and that will help you greatly in getting through this x x


----------



## touchstone (10 June 2010)

I agree that this decision will be causing serious heartache for the op.   Has anybody tried to get an animal into a rescue centre lately?   I tried a few years ago with a stray cat that turned up, I couldn't keep it myself at the time due to a family members serious illness and rehoming that was a nightmare, none of the rescue organisations wanted to know, so I can only imagine that it is even more difficult with elderly horses. Especially when there are so many unwanted animals at the moment. I know that the veteran horse society often recommend pts as the kindest option and I don't think the op should be made to feel guilty for thinking that it may be the best decision, if the most difficult.  She certainly has enough to contend with already.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (10 June 2010)

Nothing much to add, except to say I hope whatever decision you make brings you peace. You have a hard decision to make, I wish you well whatever you decide.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (10 June 2010)

Mollymillymoo said:



			Excuse me guys - it's an open forum and I was expressing my view on the situation. I hsaven't read through the whole thread - I don't know why the OP gets benefits/what is wrong with her and it is none of my business. I never said she wasn't genuine or lovely! I'm sure she is! And Clearly I know that everyone gets taxed - honestly!

However, I do think that people capable of doing the amount of work physical needed to care for the number of animals this lady has should be able to do some sort of work (shift work/part time office work/work on a yard?). If I was her I would do anything possible to keep my babies and not have them put down. Clearly others have a very different outlook on life. I really hope you can work something out Vislack, and I am very sorry for your situation as I said - I can't imagine what you're going through. 

Good luck x
		
Click to expand...

Well how about you actually READ the whole thread and see why the OP doesnt / cannot work instead of casting your (completly unhelpful) views???

As stated, this is due to a relationship break up - it doesnt take a scientist to work out that maybe, just maybe, the money for the horses was coming from the OPs OH. Obv, this is money the OP doesnt have.

I ask again - do you REALLY think the OP would have her horses PTS if she could work??


----------



## mahorse (10 June 2010)

Haven't read all the post (got to about pg 7 and gave up) but as your OH left you (really sorry he did too) are you entitled to anything from him?  I.e. How long were you together, have you taken solicitors advice?  Not sure if you were married, but he may well have to continue to support you a bit if you are incapacitated and unable to work?  

Just an idea, and good luck with everything, hugs.....


----------



## fatpiggy (10 June 2010)

Why not go onto the Martin Lewis website (moneysavingexpert.com) and register so that you can post to the forum boards there? You will be given lots of helpful advice and encouragement about your financial situation, and read about other people who are in similar (and often worse) situations.  There are also lots of suggestions about earning extra pennies. Have you remembered to let the council know that you are now on your own and entitled to a 25% rebate on your council tax?  Hope to see you there!


----------



## bigfathen (10 June 2010)

mahorse said:



			Haven't read all the post (got to about pg 7 and gave up) but as your OH left you (really sorry he did too) are you entitled to anything from him?  I.e. How long were you together, have you taken solicitors advice?  Not sure if you were married, but he may well have to continue to support you a bit if you are incapacitated and unable to work?  

Just an idea, and good luck with everything, hugs.....
		
Click to expand...

OP would only have the possibility of support from ex OH if married. Nothing at all otherwise. Presuming that OP is not married given that she has already spoken to CAB etc and they have advised her of her entitlements.

OP - sorry to hear of your situation, it's horrible when someone you love leaves you regardless of all of the other things that you are having to deal with. 

Those who have posted regarding OP being on benefits etc - whilst you are entitled to your views, I think that you should take a deep breath and not post them here. You are only going to upset someone who is already going through a tough time and who as far as you know is genuinely not able to work. It is a whole different topic to discuss the benefit system in general and not relevant here.


----------



## Llewellyn (10 June 2010)

Ok read up to page 14 of 16 so nearly the whole post but more pages coming as I was reading and i\m very slow at that so sorry if I am repeating anything.

Firstly so sorry for your situation wish I could physically help! but sympathy.

If you are looking for work from home I would suggest seeing if you have a friend at chamber of commerce who could ask around for people wanting their data bases 'cleaning' just calling or going online to clarify details like addresses. Or doing curtisy calls to clients, they usually say do them by the end of the month so no real time restriction. Often there are small businesses who can't afford to employ someone full time. I did this while pregnant and do it now small child is here so I can fit it around feeds etc.

And secondly every sympathy having to deal with the british benefits system. I won't go into details but it does not benefit those who have worked hard and paid taxes. And has an unrealistic view of what people need to live on and is racist towards the welsh!!!! rant over.

I hope everything pans out for you 
(fiat panda's are good small cars and so light they rarely get caught in mud mine goes everywhere including ditches just get some Young Farmers to push it back out for you!)


----------



## Puddock (10 June 2010)

So sorry to hear of your situation, but have been gladdened by the responses you've received on here.

Just wanted to suggest http://www.peopleperhour.com 

I'm a writer and have managed to find some freelance work through the site. Clients submit jobs and you can bid for any that would be suitable.  It covers a variety of industries.


----------



## Brandy (10 June 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation and also sorry I haven;t been able to read all replies!

Re housing benefit. If you are not currently claiming and have not claimed for the past 52 weeks, I am fairly sure that you will be able to claim for the FULL RENT of your current house for 13 weeks. This is to buy you time to find somewhere more affordable. After 13 weeks it will revert to the one bed rate you have quoted. It will buy you time, phoe the council, ask to be put through to a specialist Housing Benefits advisor (not just the numpty that answers the phone) and check. 

You will have had to lived there for a while to qualify.

Re the horses. My friend had several of her ponies/horses pts when her husband left. It enabled her to keep the house, and the rest of the ponies. Some went before their time and it was hard. Buut she survived and it was the responsible thing to do,

I think with your first two it is the only option. Its hard to say about the other without really knowing his issues.

Good luck and take care.


----------



## zandp (10 June 2010)

Really sorry to read this. I'm going to PM you about someone I work with who you may know, she has lots of viszlas and one horse in a field of about 20 acres - she lives in Shepton Mallet - is that near you ? I saw your profile pic and it looks like you show your dogs so you should have come across her.  She may be able to help with the horses.


----------

